# Best $3 Maduro When You Smoke A Lot



## F.Gator (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a humidor full or premium cigars I smoke after a great meal, or with special friends. I'm looking for that go-to cigar to smoke on the golf course 4 days a week. Yep, I play a lot of golf and probably smoke too many cigars. Love Hondurans, and prefer maduros. Punch is in my humidor, but too expensive for 1-2 per round. Prefer Churchill's or Toro. Is there a decent medium-full bodied cigar out there for less than $60 a box?


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

for the golf course I smoke Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana maduros. They are cheap!


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Diesel Unholy cocktail can be had for a little under $3 on the devil site. A couple others are the man o war ruination, ramon bueso the project. All great smokes for the links. Cheap and very tasty.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm loving my box of 5 Vegas Series A.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

brazil stogie said:


> for the golf course I smoke Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana maduros. They are cheap!


These are great cigars!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

at regular pricing, no auctions? 
unholy cocktail/unholy corona and nica libre, no contest.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you tried Onyx Reserve? Retail price is just above your price limit but you should be able to pick up a box off of CBid for cheaper (based on past winning bids). Good luck finding your go-to stick. There are probably a lot of good options out there. Bound to find something!


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record since I tell everybody about em, I like Don Tomas Maduro. Probably a bit milder than you're looking for but maybe give one a try. I prefer the robustos but I know they come in churchill too and they are pretty reasonable by the box.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

There are bleep loads. Search for best cigars under $3 on puff, there is a thread dedicated to such by @BKDW that is a great resource. And welcome to Puff!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

El Mejor Espresso
Nica Libre
Nica Libre Potencia
5 Vegas Series A
Perdomo Habano Maduro
Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro
All of the above get better with rest. But the 5 Vegas A and Perdomo are pretty good ROTT
Also, I've scored most of these for < $3.00 and sometimes < $2.00
Have fun
rich


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Man O War Puro Authentico Maduro. 3 bucks ish on CB.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgot the omar ortez maduros


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

My neighbor has got me hooked on the 829 from Thompson for my cheap smokes. They are about $29 for a bundle of 20 sticks and they are available in many sizes.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Illusione rothchildes


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

I just smoked a Bahia Maduro thats been in the humi for about 2 months and it was delicious. Medium bodied with a great flavor.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Super-Premium 2nds from Cigar.Com 4 vitolas, the priciest is a Perfecto 25 for $44.95. From the Villazon factory which makes Punch & Hoyo de Monterrey. All the vitolas are maduro. I like them.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

+1 on the Omar Ortez. I like them, but am drawn to the cheap Perfectos.


----------



## nthetank (Apr 3, 2010)

Omar Ortez. Got a box last summer and they got better after a stay.


----------



## F.Gator (Feb 17, 2014)

Which Bahia? I hear good things about them.


----------



## 2smoke (May 27, 2012)

Oba Oba torpedo maduro is the one I smoke and they are really good. You can get 50 for less than $75.00.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

F.Gator said:


> Which Bahia? I hear good things about them.


Mine was a Maduro. The one with the thick read label.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro is a great smoke for the price.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Try the 829 maduro from Thompson. They're my everyday go to at about $1 a stick.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

Padilla Series 2010 Capa Maduro
I picked up a couple of boxes pretty cheap, $40.00 a box maybe six months ago, but have not seen them since. From Famous...


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

brazil stogie said:


> for the golf course I smoke Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana maduros. They are cheap!


Just smoked one of these. It was great.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

teckneekz said:


> Illusione Rothchildes


What he said, and also a cheap smoke I love, cao brazilia


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 on the 5 Vegas A; you can sometimes find the AAAs in that price range as well.
Also +1 on the Bahia Reds/Maduros.
Pinging @B-daddy as this is an area of expertise for him


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I fourth (or fifth?) the Illusione Rothchildes for in your price range (slightly above it though but not by much). However, you said you prefer around a churchill size so they will probably be too small for your purposes. 

Famous Smoke Shop has some great budget cigars. The most notable are the Famous Nicaraguan 5000 Maduros. I prefer the 6x60 or Churchill size (and I don't normally smoke larger cigars). Age those suckers for six months, even one to two years, and you have a great cigar on your hands. But I should note that ROTT they are not as enjoyable. They come out to less than $2 a stick so buy as many as you can to lay down. You will be greatly rewarded. They take on a raisin type profile. Very enjoyable. 

You can purchase them on Cigar Auctioneer or Famous-Smoke (use the coupon codes if you buy them from FS). I would post a link but Famous' site is down presumably for maintenance at the moment.


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have yet to try the Illusione Rothchildes as I haven't seen many on cbid yet, but the one of the better inexpensive maduros I've tried so far has been the Bahia Gold Maduro. 

Personally, I like the Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Torpedo even more, and was able to pick it up on cbid for about $1.20/stick for a 5-pack despite the ~$5/per retail sticker price.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Man, there are bunch of good recommendations on this thread. Bahia, Vegas A, PDR,...they're all good cheap maduros. One other that I'll throw out there is the Oliveros LTD. I haven't seen it sold on it's own before. I've only tried it as part of the "Plumpin Maduros" sampler from CI. In fact, that sampler contains the Bahia and the Vegas A too. Probably not a bad sampler to pick up if you're looking to try good cheapy maduros. 20 sticks for about $30 on C-bid.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Recently tried La Reloba Oscura Toros from Thompson... with a 25% off coupon they're hard to beat for a little over 50$ a box.


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

I think CAO Brazilia, Torano Signature and Nub Maduros are all good $3 maduro smokes.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

One of my most favorite sticks in the La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte from CI. A box of robusto for $60 and normally you get a 5er of the LHC Core. 
I would choose the LHC OF over a lot of sticks. It is awesome in my opinion. Always have a box on hand.


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

B-daddy said:


> Man, there are bunch of good recommendations on this thread. Bahia, Vegas A, PDR,...they're all good cheap maduros. One other that I'll throw out there is the Oliveros LTD. I haven't seen it sold on it's own before. I've only tried it as part of the "Plumpin Maduros" sampler from CI. In fact, that sampler contains the Bahia and the Vegas A too. Probably not a bad sampler to pick up if you're looking to try good cheapy maduros. 20 sticks for about $30 on C-bid.


I wanted to thank you for this recommendation. I read this and then got it on cbid for cheap. It has been awesome. I have smoked one of each out of the sampler and have really liked them. Those Oliveros are great. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Jeff_2pra said:


> I wanted to thank you for this recommendation. I read this and then got it on cbid for cheap. It has been awesome. I have smoked one of each out of the sampler and have really liked them. Those Oliveros are great. Thanks again for the recommendation.


So glad it worked out for you brother. I dig those oliveros too.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

I always pick up one or two 10'ers of Diesel UHC when they are on free fall. usually can get them for 3 and under a stick.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Joe K said:


> Illusione rothchildes


Do you know where I can snag these for $3?...cheapest I have seen beside the WTS forum was $4 a stick...


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> Do you know where I can snag these for $3?...cheapest I have seen beside the WTS forum was $4 a stick...


I'll pm you, I just don't want to put the company's name out there. If anyone would like to know feel free to inbox me. Keep in mind I do get a price break


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Reposado '96 Maduro...so cheap yet so good


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Oliva Flor de Oliva bundle of 20 $42.00


----------



## cdubs (Dec 26, 2012)

Joe K, Would you mind PMing me with that info? Apparently I'm still too new and can't PM yet.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Joe Bonzo said:


> At the risk of sounding like a broken record since I tell everybody about em, I like Don Tomas Maduro. Probably a bit milder than you're looking for but maybe give one a try. I prefer the robustos but I know they come in churchill too and they are pretty reasonable by the box.


I second these. They are not real complex, but for the money and to be smoked while golfing they are a value. Also, look into some Sancho Panza maddies, another good value smoke.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

harned said:


> I second these. They are not real complex, but for the money and to be smoked while golfing they are a value. Also, look into some Sancho Panza maddies, another good value smoke.


I tried one of these and I do not agree, the Don Thomas that is.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bshambo said:


> Diesel Unholy cocktail can be had for a little under $3 on the devil site. A couple others are the man o war ruination, *ramon bueso the project*. All great smokes for the links. Cheap and very tasty.


The Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project are awesome. They don't get enough love if you ask me. I thoroughly enjoy these and would recommend them if you can get the price point you're looking for.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

smokin_dad said:


> One of my most favorite sticks in the La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte from CI. A box of robusto for $60 and normally you get a 5er of the LHC Core.
> I would choose the LHC OF over a lot of sticks. It is awesome in my opinion. Always have a box on hand.


This is my favorite everyday smoke. Same size too. Gobs of flavor and maduroey goodness. They never turn harsh and i smoke them until they burn my fingers. And the draw and construction are PERFECT every single time. Best 3 dollar stick around, imho.


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

I smoke 2-5 cigars a day normally and 10+ a day on the weekends. I find the JR Cigars Edicion Limitada Alternatives to be an extremely good value. There are also many different sizes to chose from which I like. They run about 2 bucks a stick and are pretty consistent for this price range. There are many cigars out there for just a buck more but these are well worth a shot. I have probably smoked several thousands of these over the years and have rarely found a dud. Occasionally I get one that just doesn't want to burn right but at the price you can chuck it and light a new one.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

rberni said:


> I smoke 2-5 cigars a day normally and *10+ a day on the weekends*. I find the JR Cigars Edicion Limitada Alternatives to be an extremely good value. There are also many different sizes to chose from which I like. They run about 2 bucks a stick and are pretty consistent for this price range. There are many cigars out there for just a buck more but these are well worth a shot. I have probably smoked several thousands of these over the years and have rarely found a dud. Occasionally I get one that just doesn't want to burn right but at the price you can chuck it and light a new one.


Juuuuuuuuudaaaaas...

That is more than I smoke in two GOOD weeks. :lol:

My brother (who works in finance) was telling me that a coworker had a client asking where most of his money was spent. The coworker told the client it was going to tobacco and asked how much he smoked. He told her 14 cigars a day, but he's trying to cut down a few. To make the story crazier, she asked about how much each cigar costs. He said his go-to was about $10. So doing the math here, just by cutting out two a day, the cost savings would be $20 a day. Or around $7000 a year.

AAAAAANYWHOOOO...

I wanted to throw out another suggestion. I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier, but it is one of my go-to cigars: La Aurora Escogidos Maduro.

You can pick up boxes on sale (pretty often, actually) on Famous for $40. The Monster has 5ers for $13 free shipping quite often too.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

I recently got a 25 box of Punch Oscuro (sorta like double Maduro) off of cigarmonster for about 60 bucks. Works out to about $2.40 a stick. Not to shabby.


----------



## MacBryan (Dec 28, 2013)

ermtpa said:


> Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro is a great smoke for the price.


Have to agree 100% with that one. As reliable as the Grim Reaper too.
La Aurora Escogidos Maduro is also a great bet, albeit closer to medium bodied.


----------



## CigarFish (May 5, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Drew Estate LVH Brazilian Maduro! Get a box of 20 around $60 depending on the size of stick you want. Probably one of the best cheaper cigars I like to get on a low income week!


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

Unless I missed it Famous's Final Blend. They are tasty and inexpensive. I have 9 boxes of em, thats how good they are.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

the BEST Maduro smokes (ALL are much better then Macanudo Maduro) that can be scored at Cigar Bid for around 3 bucks or less are.....
*Man O' War Side Project : Phalanx (6.5" x 56*) by far one of the BEST. Can be scored at Cigar Bid for around $3per often.
Man O' War Side Project : Phalanx (#1749413) - CigarBid.com
*5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)* Very good, smooth medium flavor.
5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (#1749426) - CigarBid.com
*Arganese ML3 Torpedo (6.75" x 52)* Lots of good flavor. Great buy.
Arganese ML3 Torpedo (20) (#1747759) - CigarBid.com
*Bahia Gold Maduro Toro (6.5" x 52*) Great smoke.
Bahia Gold Maduro Toro (#1749617) - CigarBid.com
*CAO Black 'VR' Convergence (7" x 50)* Very solid.
CAO 'VR' Cathedral - 5-Pack (#1745279) - CigarBid.com
*Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection Canonazo Maduro 6.5" x 58*- = 2 La Gloria Cubana Serie 'N'
Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection Canonazo Maduro (Single) (#1748799) - CigarBid.com
*Xikar H/C Series Maduro Belicoso (6" x 54)* Smooth medium flavor
Xikar HC Series Maduro Belicoso (#1749405) - CigarBid.com
*Pinar del Rio Small Batch Maduro Churchill (7" x 54*) Excellent cigar.
Pinar del Rio Small Batch Maduro Churchill (Single) (#1748933) - CigarBid.com
*Perdomo ESV2002 Maduro Belicoso (6" x 54) *Won a 10 Box for $37. Another excellent ******.
Perdomo ESV 2002 Maduro Belicoso (10) (#1747641) - CigarBid.com
*Plasencia Reserva 1898 Toro (6.25" x 52)* Was a nice surprise. Very smooth. 
Plasencia Reserva 1898 Toro - 5-Pack (#1744979) - CigarBid.com
*Sencillo Black by God of Fire Robusto (5.25" x 50)* Very nice smoke.
Sencillo Black by God of Fire Robusto (#1749503) - CigarBid.com
*Spectre Gordo (6" x 60)* Lot's of body.
Spectre Gordo - 5-Pack (#1744997) - CigarBid.com
*Varina Farms Winter Warmer Belicoso (5.5" x 54)* Again, a solid smoke.
Varina Farms Winter Warmer Belicoso - Box of 10 (#1749951) - CigarBid.com

and two I will be trying next week that I expect to be decent are Carlos Torano Circe Series Vega Dominicana & Hogshead.[/U]

Torano Vega Dominicana Churchill - 5-Pack (#1745593) - CigarBid.com
Torano Hogshead Toro (20) (#1747514) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

almost forgot about this fine smoke. On sale at C.I. and at Cigar Bid for under $3 all the time...the Carlos Torano Virtuoso

Torano Virtuoso Maestro (25) (#1747346) - CigarBid.com


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oliva Serie G's you can get 5'vers on Cigar Monster just wait for the monster mash up they're usually there once a week


----------

